# how to patch a hole in tree?



## Myron711 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a 50' tall Norway Maple in the corner of my yard. It has hole in it at the intersection of its 3 major limbs. The hole sits about 18' high. The diameter of the hole is about 4" wide by 12" deep. Either birds or squirrels have used it I was told to cover up the hole with a piece of tin. But then i read to let it breath as closing it up will cause for more decay. 

i am not sure how to proceed....and i must ensure the trees safty.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 25, 2010)

remove and replant. norway is a trash tree in the maple family anyway.

or you can put some smaller holed chicken wire up there with staples to cover the hole. or you can go a step further and fill it with foam then do the chicken wire thing.

i'd say remove and replant. put a sugar maple in its place. something nice.


----------



## Myron711 (Aug 25, 2010)

if i replace the tree, the tree will be smaller. although norway is not the most spectacular of the maples.... it is already 50' high and spledid in that respect. so i do want to keep it growing and thriving. What foam am i filling the hole with? Will a tin sheet over the hole be a good permanent seal? or is tin toxic to the tree?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 25, 2010)

Myron711 said:


> if i replace the tree, the tree will be smaller. although norway is not the most spectacular of the maples.... it is already 50' high and spledid in that respect. so i do want to keep it growing and thriving. What foam am i filling the hole with? Will a tin sheet over the hole be a good permanent seal? or is tin toxic to the tree?



I wouldn't say the tin is toxic, just not very useful. Neither is the cavity filling foam though there could probably be a many page debate on this topic. Try searching, I'm sure this has been gone through many times before. The issue you have with a cavity is that a portion of the tree's much needed structural, holding wood has been compromised which makes it dangerous to keep. Having an arborist come to your property and asses the risk would be beneficial. 

What OD is trying to convey is that the Norway maple is not a very strong tree and tend to blow apart quite easily. If you have as big a cavity in as big a tree as you describe yours might do just that. Plant a new tree now, have an arborist come out and look it over; maybe it can survive another 10 years or so while your new one is coming in and the removal won't be as drastic for you.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 25, 2010)

This is a duplicate post! Two threads for one question don't seem right.

My answer here: http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=2412894&postcount=2


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 26, 2010)

oldirty said:


> remove and replant. norway is a trash tree in the maple family anyway.
> i'd say remove and replant. put a sugar maple in its place. something nice.


:agree2:
No filler will work, as the tree grows, moves in the wind it will create more gaps in hole, allowing water to sit at the bottom, creating perfect conditions for the hole to worsen, if you don't want to replace, leave it alone and let nature do its thing, have a family of squirrels living in a hole in a Bur Oak at my house, long time residents, tree is fine, the hole is nice and smooth on the inside and dry.

Although, In South Carolina they poor cement in, then draw brick shapes into the wet cement, its really neat


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 27, 2010)

Agreed that filling a cavity is not the answer. Although we do have a few "experts" around here who put concrete in the cavities .. 

Problem with filling - if a hard fill is the tree will flex and bend, the filling will not. Theory with foam was it would flex with the tree. Realistically however, as water does get around the foam, and it will.. there is less of an opportunity for the water to evaporate and the area to dry out. It is difficult to fix it well and have it last any better than leaving it open for the long term.

Have somebody look at tree.. cabling may keep tree safe for another decade and that may be all you need.


----------



## treeseer (Aug 27, 2010)

please post pictures so our advice can be more useful.

a 4" cavity does not sound like a reason to cut it down, unless a saw is the only tool you have. manage the whole tree, and don't stress about the hole.


----------

